# Price of Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT



## prakhar18 (Dec 26, 2006)

hey can anyone tell how much will *Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT  and similar graphics card will cost in delhi and ncr...and from where i can buy them.*


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 26, 2006)

PCI-E or AGP???
128 or 256mb ???
PCI-E=>256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GT DDR3 abt Rs9000


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2006)

Pcie gt 256mb is 8.7k  in mumbai


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2006)

@wizrulz
There is no 128MB version of 7600GT from any brand yet. Just pointed out mate...


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 26, 2006)

check out : *www.techtree.com/India/Nvidia_GeForce_7600_GT_Round-up/551-75530-537-3.html

and the subsequent pages!!!

btw... wrong section dude...


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 26, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @wizrulz
> There is no 128MB version of 7600GT from any brand yet. Just pointed out mate...



just was pointing out the thread starters incomplete info dude....BTW no hard feelings taken..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> BTW no hard feelings taken..



thnx
@prakhar18
u can also opt for X1800GTO. Its lil better than the G73 at higher resolutions nd all effects r turned on. But if u wanna play at a max res of 1280x1024 then 7600GT is better. BTW x1800GTO is almost 1k~1.5k more xpensive.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @wizrulz
> There is no 128MB version of 7600GT from any brand yet. Just pointed out mate...


 Exists. AGP 7600 GT exists. The last AGP card nVidia made for AGP was all of the 7600 series.
*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=3&id=2031


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 26, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Exists. AGP 7600 GT exists. The last AGP card nVidia made for AGP was all of the 7600 series.
> *www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=3&id=2031




Now err i am confused....abt this..any ways prakhar u tell what u want PCI-e or AGP and clear the doubt


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Exists. AGP 7600 GT exists. The last AGP card nVidia made for AGP was all of the 7600 series.
> *www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=3&id=2031



hi man ..i just told there is no 128 MB version of G73
i didnt say there is no AGP 7600GT. Again just pointed out mate


----------



## shantanu (Dec 26, 2006)

7600 gt is priced @ 8400/- 256 mb XFX


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2006)

u can see a direct comparison b/w a 7600GT and an x1800GTO here.
*www.trustedreviews.com/graphics/review/2006/03/23/NVIDIA-7600-GT-vs-ATI-X1800-GTO/p1


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 26, 2006)

^^
with or without tax *forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif

here in hyderabad , dealers r charging 9500 rs. for the above.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 26, 2006)

TAX included @ 4 %


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 26, 2006)

does anybody know xfx n leadtek dealers in hyderabad , pls pm me or post here , its urgent


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2006)

7600Gt around 9k


----------



## mehulved (Dec 27, 2006)

Prices will differ based on brands. I had asked the price for 7600GS. XFX cost 6.9K, Forsa cost 6.2K and BIG cost 7.6K for AGP version in Mumbai about a month back.
So, confirm which brand is the price for and also it will differ a bit at different places.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 27, 2006)

XFX 7600GT is around 8.4k


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2006)

I got XFX 7600GT for 8.7 to 8.8 K

So shantanu ur prices are very accurate


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2006)

@tyf how can big prices b more than xfx :


----------



## mehulved (Dec 27, 2006)

I have no clue yaar. But that's info's for sure. I didn't check much on it as I just had 7K anyways. Maybe some additional things like games must be bundled with it according to some people. I didn't really bother checking it out so I cannot say for sure as to why.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 28, 2006)

is there any site which lists latest prices of comp. hardware of hyderabad ??

n is ln 7600 gs is leadtek better or XFX ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Why is everyone is screaming nVidia!!!did u guys forget about Ati.Buddy u can have the X1600series at the same price...well almost.
And if u say nVidia then go for XFX,just in terms of warranty & services.


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 28, 2006)

hi guys...first of thanx for info..... i want agp card 256mb minimum...also kindly tell me the place from where i can buy it..in delhi and ncr region..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nehru Place in NEW DELHI,don't go anywhere else.


----------

